# Welcome Home: Those Who Give All



## Matt308 (Sep 28, 2008)

SFGATE Single Title Player


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 28, 2008)

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2008)

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## fly boy (Oct 8, 2008)

i couldn't watch it all....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Bill G. (Feb 22, 2009)

That is a super video. Fortunately the worst hurt I had was a strained lower back from "fighting" with sandbags! It was the much larger Iraqi ones. We had to place about a 1,000 of these sandbags around our house to protect it from indirect fire.

Bill G.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 22, 2009)




----------

